# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Custom Playing Card Racks

## Agrajag

I have a game design I'm working on that's well along the process and in prototype testing now. One of the things it benefits from is the use of card racks that hold the cards upright (obviously). 

Our issue is that standard card racks are just too unwieldy to include in a game box as they're normally 15" long, 2"+ tall sit on a 3"+ stand. However, another game dealt with this issue by providing interlocking rack pieces that easily come apart and easily fit in a small box. I'd provide a link to a picture, but apparently I need 10 posts before I can do that. PM me and I'll provide it (plus I own this game so I can easily measure them as well).

The game that came up with this is called Memoir '44 so you can search for that. If you find a good picture you'll see that each piece is 5" long and you interconnect them by placing one piece to the immediate left of any other piece. Each piece has a small nub on its left edge that pieces placed next to it sit just over. That little u-shaped nub holds the rack together nicely. However, these pieces are a bit too small for our use. We'd need something slightly taller and on a slightly wider base. The end design would look, from the side, like an upside-down italic T (the riser is angled away from the player). When you connect three of these you get a perfect 15" rack, thus 12 pieces would provide for four full racks of three pieces each.

I need these designed and printed (in black I think). Obviously I need 12 as a minimum to test them out and possibly 48 to allow for some other testers to give them a shot. 

Can anyone help with this project?

If you'd prefer to see this racks I mentioned, you can Google "tame the board game memoir 44" and the second link takes you to the page. The racks are shown about 3/4 down the page and you can click the image to get a better look.

----------

